# Ed Mcpherson Is Back!!!!!



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The site doesn't seem to show anything yet....


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

It's not 100% done yet........


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Catchy logo.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Hasn't he shocked the world a couple of times already?


----------



## machinegun74 (Jul 24, 2005)

I thought he got back with his brother.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Hasn't he shocked the world a couple of times already?


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed is sending me a prototype in a couple of days and I will let ya'll in on it.You know its good when he ask you how fast do want and you tell him a speed and he so ok no problem.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Did you guys catch the mission statement??

Now mods I'm going to mask the "bad text" but it's a quote so don't shoot the messenger

*Don’t you hate feeling like someone’s b***? God knows we do. We all have at some time… and hated it. We want to say right up front that at EMA, we’re not opposed to power and authority. However, we are opposed to the abuse of it. 

Like you dealers getting slammed with big orders that you have to take or you lose your dealership to the shop next door. You guys know how we feel, don’t you? How about you shooters that ran the wheels off your vehicle, missed family time at home and missed work to shoot tournaments, and just because you weren’t world champion, your invitation to the company picnic “must have gotten lost in the mail.” We’re feelin’ you. And last, but certainly not least, the heart and soul of this industry; you guys and gals that buy the bows with your hard-earned cash to hunt, target shoot or whatever you want to do. Sometimes you get treated crappier than anyone. 

Ever buy a $750 bow and call the factory for something? Did you get treated like family? Ever go to a trade show or a big shoot and couldn’t get close enough to your “heroes” to even get an autograph or say “Hi”? Sucks, doesn’t it? We would rather have a shooter who came in 23rd and was cool to everyone than have a first-place shooter who thinks he or she is a rock star and won’t talk to anyone. 

The sport we loved has become an industry we love to hate. We’ve heard some say that “if we don’t change soon, it will be too late.” We’ve heard others say that it’s already too late. There is a core of people at EMA who aren’t going to take that lying down. A group of men that have fought, sweated, bled and damn near died together to bring this dream to reality. So if there are any left out there who feel as we do, you have a place to come. Is it scary starting a company that takes a stand? Hell, yes it is, but you fight through it. We do not expect to fail, period. But if we do, we will fail at something that we believed in our hearts was right. T.R. had a point.

Oh, yeah, almost forgot to plug the bows. They’re bad-a**! Of course, what do you expect from Ed McPherson Archery? *


*So, thanks for checking out our web site. And just to show that we’re serious about being everyone’s bow company…

Arrivederci, sayonara, au revoir, do svidanja, cheerio, ciao, ka dish day, asta la vista, buenos noches, aloha, adios, auf Wiedersehen, over and out, 10-4, on the flip-nizzle bro-zizzle, shalom-n-stuff, peace-out and can I get a big AMEN!*


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, ya gotta admire his enthusiasm. :wink:


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Goodbye in many lanquages...............

I shot for Pearson/Mcpherson and I loved their bows.........

Walleye rEv.................


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

centerx,what is your thoughts on the mission statement?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I like the way man thinks!!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

*centerx,what is your thoughts on the mission statement*

I think it is funny , accurate and a personal stab at a certain "somebody"

I can't figure this guy out. He makes quality bows , He knows what he is doing and he has the right attitude.. but yet he gets hooked up with something puts them out for a couple of years and then goes quite for a couple more only to reappear

Does not make me want to get involved with a line that who knows how long will be around and who knows how long you may receive factory support


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I totally agree ......*



centerx said:


> *centerx,what is your thoughts on the mission statement*
> 
> I think it is funny , accurate and a personal stab at a certain "somebody"
> 
> ...


he's been around too many companies in the last 10 or so years ..... kinda makes me wonder:embara: is he responsible for the success of past, or is the work of folks like Roger at Pearson the driving force with Ed just being a "figure-head".

I'll wait this one out a few years, and then make a decision.

PBean


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed is the is the only person at the top on this one no partner.Centerx, being with certain people and pulling a company up to a fine company like it was 20 years and then let go so the brother in law can come in and take over was wrong I know that one personally.I was told that by General Manager himself at a shoot I was at.But all that is beside the point,Ed is back on target and I can't wait to see everything.Hey let's see what is going to happen before we start bashing something.Got to start somewhere don't you?


----------



## ultimatearchery (Feb 16, 2004)

winger said:


> pulling a company up to a fine company like it was 20 years and then let go so the brother in law can come in and take over was wrong I know that one personally.I was told that by General Manager himself at a shoot I was at.


I would be careful. There was a lot more to it than was ever made public. You might not want to go down that road if you are a friend of Ed. I am certain he would not want this rehashed. I do hope that he and his family are doing well.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Wasn't he with High Country a few years back?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

If I walked in with an unprofessional mission statement like that in my business plan I would have been laughed out of my bank.

Is he setting up shop in Anderson, IN. I hear that he was looking to get a good deal from the city to set up shop there. Some folks weren't impressed with his "personality":zip:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

correct me if im wrong but i own a mcphearson back in the mid to late nineties which had extreme hatchet cams which chewed the sting and cables to shreds, put 3 strings on that bow in 1 year. worst bow i ever owned!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

monty53 said:


> Wasn't he with High Country a few years back?



yes...........

he was worked for alot from what I am told.........

mathews
pearson 
css
high country



I wish him the best, but I am not real sold on the mission statement.......


If I worded my shooters resumes like that I wouldn't have any sponsors.........


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

*statement*

Who is he trying to market his bows to with that kind of statement? What are the bows going to be called? The Snoop Dogg? The Posse? No thanks.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

bobcat91 said:


> Who is he trying to market his bows to with that kind of statement? What are the bows going to be called? The Snoop Dogg? The Posse? No thanks.


sounds like he needs some BIG JOHNSON stabs to go with them bows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Real impressive mission statement. What a hick.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think he will be mentioned on any Billy Graham specials like brother Matt :wink:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Look at the picture from him on the cover of the old "Inside Archery" magazine , where he sits , holding a raw riser , sometimes a picture tells more than words


----------



## DONR (Jan 6, 2005)

*Go Ed Go*

I believe the man can produce a fine bow.
I believe the man will stand behind his bows.
I believe the man appreciates the shooters.
I believe the man deserves a chance.

So I would like to give a large AT Welcome to Mr. Ed McPherson!
Great to finally see you back Ed.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

> We do not expect to fail, period. But if we do, we will fail at something that we believed in our hearts was right.


Very telling.
That statement right there tells me one thing.
Even Ed doesn't think he can pull this off.

When you have something you believe in you don't sit around thinking of excuses for why you failed before it's started.

Too bad...I like the stuff a lot.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

*RK adds his two cents....*

Here are my thoughts on this matter....

First, is the mission statement edgy (pun intended for those that will get it)? You bet it is. I refused to allow the link to it until I got conformation that it really is from Ed McPherson.

Is it a mission statement that I would have written or approved? Heck no. In fact, I don't like it.

That said.....

1. Ed McPherson is a good engineer and bow designer. This I know with some degree of certainty, because I have owned several bows that he designed (I paid for them, they weren't ever given to me).

2. I don't see how competition in the bow manufacturing industry can be harmful to the consumer.

3. I look forward to seeing what EMA introduces. For that matter, I look forward to seeing what every archery manufacturer introduces.

4. I would never have ill will toward anyone in the archery industry, and don't understand why anyone should.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Here are my thoughts on this matter....
> 
> First, is the mission statement edgy (pun intended for those that will get it)? You bet it is. I refused to allow the link to it until I got conformation that it really is from Ed McPherson.
> 
> ...



very well put........


I have shot a few of his designs in the past and they were nice quality bows....


I am open minded to all companies out there, some day down the road you never know what any of us will be shooting............


I remeber when mathews first came out, everyone in my area said no way, and mathews sounds like an Amish name........... :darkbeer: 

later on the majority of them were shooting them, and very well too......


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm looking forward to what Ed puts out on his own.

:thumb:

That being said, I wish he would make his mission statement a bit more professional. :sad:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> LHpuncher
> 
> I have shot a few of his designs in the past and they were nice quality bows....


Just curious and i want to know, no bashing intended , can you name some bows that he really designed ?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

it seems to me that the mission statement was geared toward the younger crowd


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Ed*

I had dinner a while back with Ed, and he and I looked at some of his drawings for his bows, and I was genuinely impressed. I don't thinkk it is any great secret that Ed can design and build incredible bows. I am looking forward to seeing his drawings in the flesh.

As for the mission statement, I know all of you know someone who has bought an expensive bow just because he read somewhere so.n.so won this tournament or killed this big an animal....last time I looked, thats being someones b&*^$. If "cause you buddy has one", or non technical articles(ie huntng kills or tournament wins) influences your bow purchase, then you are someones b&*^*. 

I would think that most of the serious shooters on this site, buy their bows based off their performance with a certain type of bow. That probably why we see the same people selling different mauf. bows on here all the time. I know I have seen bows for sale on here described as I just got this bow and can get it to group, tune, shoot, or whatever, so I'm going back to my old bow.

In the immortal words of Dennis Miller, Thats just my opinion, I could be wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

442fps said:


> Just curious and i want to know, no bashing intended , can you name some bows that he really designed ?



its my understanding that the 2004 Edge was being designed before he started there but he had a hand in it in the end...........


I was also told that he designed the 2005 bishop amoung others, not sure how true it is just my understanding..........


I wasn't behind the scenes so I can't be %100 sure.........


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

Didn't he have a very big part in the design of the solocam?

Steve


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes he did,I did'nt think that alot of people new that.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> rescue15 Didn't he have a very big part in the design of the solocam?


Than he must have designed it with an age of 4  , come on guys , do you know how old the single cam is :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

442fps said:


> Than he must have designed it with an age of 4  , come on guys , do you know how old the single cam is :wink:


There are LOTS of different one cam designs out there. Just because the concept was designed a long time ago doesn't mean a lot of design hasn't gone into the subsequent improvements.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

442fps said:


> Than he must have designed it with an age of 4  , come on guys , do you know how old the single cam is :wink:


 The solo cam as we know it hasn't been around all that long. Early 90's maybe. Martin has their Dynacam in 1972, but that's not what we're talking about here.


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Personally with so many manufacurers already out there, I can't see why you would want to use a mission statement that would immediately eliminate some of your potential customers. I think "class" is always the way to go. So far I'm not impressed and we probably want drop a bow line to pick his up. If you called him with a problem, I wonder what kind of language he would use in getting your problem solved.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*mathews single cam since 1992*

hi. just thought I would say that I have been a mathews dealer since they started in 92 Ed was my rep and joel and matt not to many others there at that time ....wow that just makes me feel old lol.....:wink:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Dang STS it's been awhile then.......


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

The Bishop and edge both shot GREAT...............

Walleye REv.................


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Cheeseburger said:


> Personally with so many manufacurers already out there, I can't see why you would want to use a mission statement that would immediately eliminate some of your potential customers. I think "class" is always the way to go. So far I'm not impressed and we probably want drop a bow line to pick his up. If you called him with a problem, I wonder what kind of language he would use in getting your problem solved.


I feel compelled to respond to this to some degree. Following is my personal opinion and is not intended to be a statement of fact....

Contraversy sells. Contraversy gets new companies noticed. Contraversy leads to lots of free advertising...positive and negative....and the negative still gets your name in front of many potential dealers and customers.

Want evidence of this? Look at Elite.:wink:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Ed's gotten rid of that stupid mission statement on his weblink. My source in Indiana says he is currently hiring but production hasn't really started. He claims he will need to hire hundreds of workers???


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

I just looked at his website for the first time. The mission statement is still there. That logo looks like a 15 year old Megadeth fan drew it. :thumb: If he has the cash to hire hundreds of workers the first one should be a professional graphic artist.


----------

